# Lapierre Spicy, Race Face Kurbeln



## Marki72 (12. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hätte da mal wieder eine Frage an die Profis unter euch. Kann ich bei einem Lapierre Spicy von 2009 statt der Shimano Kurbel einfach eine RaceFace Kurbel verbauen ohne das Lager zu ändern.
Ich glaub es ist ein Pressfitlager von Shimano.
Hab nämlich bei TNC Hamburg folgende schöne Kurbel gesehen:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-gold--Abstufung-44-32-22-Zaehne--175-mm.html

Und wisst Ihr evtl. ob die Gewichtsangaben stimmen? Was haltet Ihr generell von Race Face was Qualität betrifft?

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Gruß Marki

P.S. Bitte schimpft mich nicht wenn es das Thema schon mal gegeben hat.


----------



## hopfer (12. November 2010)

ja, passt ohne die Lager zu tauschen.
zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen.
aber anscheinen sind alle mit RF kurbeln ähnlich zufrieden wie mit Shimano und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (12. November 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ja, passt ohne die Lager zu tauschen.
> zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen.
> aber anscheinen sind alle mit RF kurbeln ähnlich zufrieden wie mit Shimano und Co.



Vielen Dank auch!  
Schaut auf alle Fälle saugut aus das Teil! Erst wollte ich eine Truvativ Noir einbauen, aber da braucht man angeblich ein GPX Lager zum Einpressen. Leider hab ich kein Werkzeug dazu.


----------



## hopfer (12. November 2010)

ich finde besonders die Kettenblätter sehr hübsch.
Ja, bei der Noir würdest du ein anderes Lager brauchen.


----------



## agnes (12. November 2010)

die race liegt zwischen xt-xtr. aber mehr an die xtr. und vom schalten her (wie ich finde) läuft es besser. machst  nichts falsch mit der kurbel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. November 2010)

Gewicht passt, Kurbel auch. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Hab die Race Face Carbon. Völligst sexy


----------

